# Repton School - Cedre Villa



## wil1000 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi , just moved from UK , and wondering if anyone is living in cedre villas with kids going to repton and interested in some sort of car pool/taxi etc etc..) I know its close but needs must for us  STS will start a bus service if there are 8 kids!! - theres me hoping

oh yeah kids are 10 and 13 and start school in 2 week.

if you are interested, pm me or reply back.

Ta 


Wil


----------

